# My Cuddly Buddy



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I've kept Theo pretty much to myself and thought it was time to share him with you. I hope you find him as great as I do!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Theo is gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Smashing cat! Is he black or chocolate?


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

hes gorgeous xx


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

He's so cute. Glad you decided to share Theo with us


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww there lovely pictures... lovely and shiinny to..


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Smashing cat! Is he black or chocolate?


I'm glad you all like him!!

Theo is a chocolate Asian. The one and only chocolate coloured cat I have ever seen in the flesh!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:

Can you post him to me?!! p&p paid!! lol!! 


Gorgeous!!! x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:
> 
> Can you post him to me?!! p&p paid!! lol!!
> 
> Gorgeous!!! x


He's all mine so no!! The thing is he would probably like being wrapped up. He always helps wrap christmas and birthday presents - which means sitting in the middle and waiting on being stuck down with sticky tape!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for sharing lovely kitty.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Super Cute! love himxxx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

He stunning..thanks for posting..


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

wow he is a stunner!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I think he knows how cute he is...you have no idea what he gets up to!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Tell me, then I'll know


----------

